# MEXICO | Projects & Construction



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

This Thread will be dedicated to small province mexican cities as a huge wave of verticalization is striking smaller mexican cities, in This Thread I won't post projects of Mexico City, Monterrey, Puebla and Guadalajara bigger cities that has over 50 projects and has their own thread. The list below is only for cities that have large projects when new ones are announced in new cities then it will be added to the list. 

Cities and population:

Juarez 2,700,000
Tijuana: 1,751,302
Leon: 1,609,717
Queretaro: 1,097,028
Merida: 973,046
Aguascalientes: 932,298
Cuernavaca: 875,598
Acapulco: 863,438
Chihuahua: 851,971
Morelia: 806,822
Veracruz: 801,122
Cancun: 676,238
Xalapa: 666,268
Tuxtla Gutierrez: 640,881
Campeche: 259,005


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tjuana, BCS*










Cosmopolitan Residential









Gallery Tower










Camino Real


















Adamant Tijuana



















Lets hope tijuana will get to rival its conurbated metro (San Diego, USA)


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Leon, Gto*




























Adamant Leon


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro, QRO*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Merida, YU*

Adamant Merida 









Country Towers Merida 2x116m









Via Montejo Merida
a by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

aa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Cabo Norte
Cabo norte by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Las Estelas
Las Estelas by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Peninsula
Peninsula by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Uptown Merida
Uptown Merida by alexmtzguer, on Flickr






Luxus Altabrisa


----------



## JorgeORandall (Nov 2, 2013)

*Monterrey, Mex. Obispado Tower. 240m*


gerasts said:


> tantooos pin#&es terrenos alado de pabellon y se lo llevan anca el obispado pfff


----------



## kevnasty27 (Feb 27, 2014)

JorgeORandall said:


> *Monterrey, Mex. Obispado Tower. 240m*


Thanks for providing information brickell 
& This is suppose to be a thread for "smaller" Mexican cities, not Monterrey.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great idea of the thread!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Aguascalientes, AGS*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Chihuahua, CH*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Morelia*


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tuxtla Gutierrez

Kaan Luxury Towers 












Freemansoldier said:


> Una de las KAAN al día de hoy.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Veracruz, VZ*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cancun, QR*


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

While i applaud you for opening this thread, there isnt much information. It would be helpful to post a bit of information about what each project is about, even some news excerpt from an article or from The developer. Simply posting pictures leaves one with a lot of questions.

For instance, those last few pictures of cancun, are they all part of the same project? What is the weirdly shaped building? Im assuming a place of worship? Im unsure.

Edit: Looking at the picture again, im sure its a place of worship. Well thats settled. Either way, im still left guessing what the last project is about. Looks quite nice. A shopping plaza? Or perhaps a performing arts complex?


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ Yeah sorry about that I don't have much information of these projects I only follow the larger cities projects even I didn't have Idea these project existed, went from page to page to find project :/ maybe someone of these cities can provide information of these project 

PD: Yes its a Chapel thats gonna take 10 years to build :O because of it complication, The last one of Cancun is a Shopping Plaza


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

..


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Antea Lagos de Antea | Querétaro MX | Masterplan










36 Towers in a mix used complex.

Antea Park










Antea Tower


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Diamante Zone | Querétaro MX| General View










Adamant
30 F | Under Construction | Residential










City View
21 F | Under Construction | Residential









Levant Diamante
26F | Under Construction | Residential


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Juriquilla Zone | Querétaro MX | General View










Juriilla towers 
30F | Residential | Under Construction










Momentum Juriquilla
22F | Mixed Used | Under Construction










Xu Hangi 
| Residential | Proposed










Wise living 
12F | Residential | Under Construction










Biosfera Towers 
21F | Residential | Proposed










TheVillage 
5F | Mixed Use | Under Construction 










Altos de Juriquilla | Mixed Use | Proposed










Zendeja Project | Proposed


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ WOW Had no idea of these projects! amazing thanks for the help, you saved me a lot of hours of finding these projects lol! Appreciate your help!


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Zibata | Querétaro | Masterplan

Project Facts

Developer DRT


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Latitud Victoria | Querétaro Mx | Mixed-Use, Residential

Project Facts

Developer ABILIA

Render


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

High Park | Querétaro Mx | Mixed-Use, Residential

Project Facts

Developer CitiCapital & Gicsa


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

Good thread Brick.

+*Chihuahua*

*PASEO CENTRAL*


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

+*Chihuahua*

*The Lofts*





















*The Lofts and Courtyard Marriott*


*Vetro Corp.*


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

So many new projects!!


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Piamonte | Querétaro MX | Masterplan



















Novalia & Alessa
11F | Under Construction |













































Biella
20F | Proposed


















Orvit
10F | Proposed


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Centro Sur Zone | Querétaro MX 

MCS 
17F | Mixed Use | Proposed


















CS | Proposed | Business Office


















Alia Sky Living 
20F | Residential | Under Construction









Q7001
13F | Proposed | Business Office


















Koloria Life
21F | Residential | Under Construction


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Renders actualizados de León.

*G-100 Business District.*





































*Adamant León*



















*Nebra*


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Cañadas de la Porta | Querétaro MX| Masterplan

Project Facts

Mixed use Complex with a main tower of 157 meters.
Developer Investti Imobiliaria


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Queretaro!! :uh:


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

+*Chihuahua*

*Azenzo Tower - Business*


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

León

*Punto Norte*


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

El Doce
Mix Use | Under Construction



















Alterra Towers
Residential | Under Construction


















Zima Zibata
Residential | Under Construction


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Impresionante el Boom Vertical en el Bajío, lo que cambiarán nuestras ciudades en 5 años. Chihuahua y Mérida también con una gran cantidad de proyectos. Enhorabuena. Saludos a todos!


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Asi es el Bajio va con todo  veo proyectos muy interesantes ya los quiero ver terminados...

Another projects from Querétaro

Paseo de la Republica 
Mix Use | Proposed


















NorthSide Residencial
Residential | Proposed


















Hai 168 
Residential | Under Construction


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Más de León/ More from Leon

*Distrito de Gobierno* (Ya en construcción/ Now under construction)



















*Corporativo Andrea*


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Querétaro MX

La Vista
Residental | Proposed


















Urvem
Office | Under Construction







+

Hotel 6
Mix Use | Proposed









LumaCity 
Residential | Under Construction
















+


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

More projects of Leon

MUNPIC Leon | Under Construction










UST Global | Proposed










Mixed Use | Proposed










Nuvolé Tower | 10fl. | Under construction


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Queretaro is booming! Great thread Brickbellresidence!*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro* Literally BOOMING for a 1 million metro!

*Marala Querétaro*

Diseño: Archetonic



































[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


Tres Vistas Uso Mixto





























CONJUNTO BARRIO SANTIAGO
Su ubicación estratégica, encontrándose dentro del primer cuadrante de la ciudad y a escasos 1.5 km de la Alameda Central y el Centro Histórico, le ofrece una oportunidad única para convertirse en un destino comercial sin precedentes. Compuesto por comercio en planta baja, 80 viviendas en la planta superior, Hotel Boutique de 53 habitaciones y 30 residencias, se busca generar un paisaje abierto, aprovechando el
magnífico clima, en donde el visitante, huésped o residente, pueda pasar un rato ameno.

Se plantea contar con 2 niveles de sótanos con un total de 510 cajones de estacionamiento, accesos y salidas separadas para residentes, huéspedes o visitantes según sea el caso, para evitar que se mezclen y poder seguir ofreciendo la privacidad que buscan los residentes.


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*León*

*Plaza "La Mezquitera"*

















*Oficinas Puerto Interior*









*Ampliación PLaza Mayor*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Leon, Guanajuato*






















































DATOS DE LA MISMA PAGINA:

PROYECTO
*Edificio 1 La Mezquitera*

UBICACIÓN
León, Guanajuato

TIPO
Edificio de Usos Múltiples

SUPERFICIE DEL TERRENO
5,200 M2

SUPERFICIE CONSTRUÍDA
12,530 M2

ÁREA DE VENTA
9,325 M2

PROPIETARIO
Grupo AL-CON

GIROS PRINCIPALES
Best Buy, Oficinas


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Queretaro Mx

Cañadas del Lago Masterplan
Residential | Under Construction









Constituyentes 
Comercial | Under Construction


















Silver Sky
Mix Use | Proposed









Juriquilla 
Residential | Proposed









Life Juriquilla
Residential | Under Construction


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*León*

*Lifestyle Leon | FTA Designs Studio | Construction Begins in October*


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

ME gusta ese proyecto de León 

Queretaro

Plaza Queretaro 
Mix Use | Proposed









Green Towers
Residential | Proposed









Piamonte
Mix Use | Proposed









Queretaro Office 
Mix use | Proposed









Urban Center La Gota
Mix Use | Proposed


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Merida, Yucatan*

The Harbor | Mérida


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Campeche, Campeche* Pop: 259,005

The city's first high rise


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Adamant León 

Under Construction | 18fl*


----------



## thesiudde (Aug 7, 2014)

Queretaro

Ginza
Mix Use | Proposed


















Torre Cumbres del Lago
Residental |Proposed









Campanario Elite 
Residental | Under Construction


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*León*

*Lifestyle Mall Miralta (Sordo Madaleno Studio) | Proposed | 63,000 m2*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cuernavaca, Morelos*

3. Centro Comercial Averanda​


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome projects for Mexico!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Juarez City* 

Juarez convention Center


----------



## miguel_ (Feb 13, 2012)

wrong information of Campeche population (city not state)


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Edit


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

LEON

Nebra Towers

Tower I | Under Construction | 24fl
Tower II | Proposed | 28fl


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

León | Puerta Bajío

Financial Tower | Under Construction | 35fl


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Got some nice looking projects in this thread. I particularly like this one.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro* (I think soon this city will be getting its own thread....)

Paseo Queretaro










23 story residential tower










Miravento










Jurica 180 26FL










Atelier Pagina web en desarrollo www.atelierjuriquilla.com.mx










Biosfera Towers










Momentum Centro Sur


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tijuana*

del prado Hospital


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Three more projects from Leon 

*HAUS Leon*



















*Leon Towers*




























*NARAN*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Ocean One 26 FL 

Acapulco, Guerrero


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

The tide really comes in high in Acapulco. Nice tower.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Merida*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Merida*

Monolith 










Adamant Merida


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Acapulco, GRO*

Velera


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro, Qro*










Ya en construcción..


----------



## Ereé (Apr 1, 2016)

^^ :cheers2:

All México have beautiful desings.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Aguascalientes, AGS*

Hilton Garden IN


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Chihuahua*

Paseo Central


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cancun, Q Roo*

Puerto Cancun


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Merida, YU*

Torre San Angelo










Torre Ten


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*San Miguel de Allende* joins the mid-rise section! 

DSM 17FL


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Miralta Lifestyle Mall | León*

The mall is about to start construction, here are more details.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mexico City*



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Presentación Reforma Colón en The Real Estate Show 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Renders of that +350m tower and its neighbor :cheers::cheers:



Alex Urban said:


> :cheers:


Soon to start construction! :cheers::cheers:



brickellresidence said:


> Torre Reforma Colon (5 Towers)
> Floors: +70
> Height: +350m, 4x +200m
> Use: Office
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Monterrey City* (330m tower soon to start construction in this skyline :cheers::cheers



urbanfanatic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/vicraya2/p...209293877409/1145443442153988/?type=3&theater


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

New Project

*Sordo Madaleno Architects Mall | Leon*

The video showing the developement. The Mall also has a 30 story building.






General view


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tijuana, BCS*

Bajalta California


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro City, Qro*

DATA_PARK

The alignment of development and technological innovation can be possible within the appropriate context. In this globalized world, technology must interact with the creative spirit in a nourishing ambiance; combining education, state-of-the-art technology, industry, nature and investment, new entrepreneurs can be provided with the suitable tools to achieve the inspiration needed for progress.


For innovation to occur, the location must be as integrated, open and connected as possible.Queretaro is a thriving city, which combines these factors, holding potential to become a gateway to Mexico and Latin America’s technology market. Introducing Data Park Queretaro. A campus devoted to high-tech development companies within a sustainable environment.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Queretaro City, Qro*

Amantra | Campus Corporativo








[/FONT][/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome projects!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great projects in Mexico!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Leon and Queretaro will be receiving its own thread soon, too many projects*

*Leon, Guanajuato*

*Pedregal Leon*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Chihuahua City, CH*

Torre Chihuahua


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Many projects have been released for Leon this week. It's incredible how quickly is the Bajio region growing. 

*Altacia Shopping Center* expansion.




























*Bosque Azul*



















*TAWA*



















*Paseo Cerro Gordo*



















*Aquarium Leon*


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

*León | City Park*

Under construction in February 2017. Includes a skyscraper of 42 fl.


----------



## BJX (Jan 4, 2014)

Another one from Leon

*Zanda | 27 fl | 20 fl*



Bryanarg said:


> SORPRESA!!
> 
> Hace 11 meses les platicaba de un proyecto, y por acá les traigo el resultado; esto será dentro de Zanda.
> 
> Enhorabuena por los nuevos proyectos que ya han presentado ustedes, éste y los que vayan saliendo. :cheers1:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cancun*

SLS Cancun



















Unknown name
by Zaha Hadid


















Distrito Cancun



thesiudde said:


> Se ve bien el proyecto de Ucalli ;D uno de creato :O parece de dubai XD El proyecto de Zaha no me convence del todo..
> 
> ArqTual Mexico
> 
> ...


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Veracruz*

Torres Boca del Rio










Torre Exertia -+150m












toledovega18 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Audi city at San Jose Chiapa, Puebla state, a new city being built for the new Audi plant employees.



blue_man100 said:


> unas fotos que saque de una nota que me llego hoy por email
> 
> fuente:
> www.autonews.com


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cancun, QRO*

*ALAI by ZAHA HADID*


----------



## Tectonic123 (Apr 23, 2017)

Expo Guadalajara expansion project that includes two towers, mall and business center



Tectonic123 said:


> Proyecto de consolidación de Expo Guadalajara
> 
> 
> Descripción
> ...


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Tectonic123 said:


> Expo Guadalajara expansion project that includes two towers, mall and business center


Guadalajara has its own thread but thanks for the updates


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Acapulco, Guerrero*

Punto Mar


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

BOCA DEL RIO (VERACRUZ CITY METROPOLITAN AREA), EXERTIA TOWER 150 MTS












Zeus1972 said:


> Avances


----------



## KarenMP95 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey I'm new here. I live in Querétaro city, I´ve read the shares and i love the pictures of all projects. Querétaro is growing very fast, so I wanted to share this project, Vitea gardens are Beautiful apartments, still in construction but almost finished. 
So i hope you like and maybe i'll share more projects. 
This was the original design:








And this is how it looks today:


----------



## KarenMP95 (Mar 18, 2021)

hey I'm back. I want to continue sharing with you beautiful projects around Mexico, so today I have one in Merida Yucatan. A city that is starting to grow, you know now is a very good moment to invest in this place. There are a lot of projects in the city, a lot of land for sale. Its intresting, I'm from queretaro, saddly i cant visit the places right now. 
But this is the project i want to share Adamant Merida, a beautiful apartments project, you know maybe in the future would be a good investment.

























It looks so beautiful I really want to visit the place.


----------

